# Need a plumber....



## Big D (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a licensed plumber for occassional work in the NE Pensacola area. I own several rental properties and handled most of my own maintenance, but recently moved away from the area. Most work is relatively minor: water heaters, toilets, leaks, etc. I'm willing to pay fair market value, but don't want to get ripped off when the job is simple and takes less than an hour of time (it's happened). I have a lot of family in town andI gladly givemy referrals to them if I'm happy with the service I'm getting. I used Kelvin(Accutech) from theforumto clean my carpets and had two of my family members use him shortly after because he did such a great job.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Todd or Troy Mabireat Warrington Plumbing 432-3393


----------

